# Sunday April 23rd Bretton Woods



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2006)

A few of us have been talkin about it so lets do it.  Sunday at Bretton Woods the 23rd.  They are advertising Bode's weekend for the 29th and 30th so the weekend before should be no problem going to.
Tb and myself are in. I had mentioned it to Roark. I think he is in. Come do some late season hanging.  I will have my family with me for this one.


----------



## hammer (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like there's also an opportunity to get a pass as well:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/8246-bretton-woods-pass-1-available.html#post83742


----------



## roark (Apr 11, 2006)

Unfortunately I can't make it, will be in St. Louuis for a wedding.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2006)

That could be fun.  Especially cause its not your wedding.;-)


----------



## Terry (Apr 12, 2006)

I think that I am in if the weather is ok. Can't make may day at the river so I will make this my may day.:beer:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2006)

TB, BobR and Terry.  We are getting there.  

edit www.brettonwoods.com/alpineski/index.cfm?edit_id=57

$40 for adults $30teens, $15 Juniors.   $20 for a ticket with a 2005, 2006 pass from another mountain.  I may make a couple trips.  Cheaper than driving a long distance for me.  Time to break out the grill.

Nice take is to stop at the Basin on the way home if your going south.  I stopped Monday on my way back from the River. Still a bit of snow.  Water running a little slower than normal.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm a maybe. i might be going to K or Tucks weather dependent.


----------



## hiroto (Apr 13, 2006)

*certificate*

There was a taker for the certificate I put up on the other thread but he never
replied to my request for the address and hasn't responded since so I'm putting
it up here again.  One certificate for Bretton Woods, good any day for the rest of
2005/06 season.  PM me if you want it..

Hiroto


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2006)

*I'll take it*

pm sent


----------



## hiroto (Apr 13, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> pm sent



And it is yours.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2006)

Thankx.  Looks Like BW Sat and Sunday next week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep, still game for Sunday.  Come on up.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 18, 2006)

Still in the plan.  Weather may be an issue. Going with the family clan.  I'll be there Sat as well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Still in the plan.  Weather may be an issue. Going with the family clan.  I'll be there Sat as well.



*I don't frickin' believe it.* :x :x  We just can't get a break this season!  :roll:  At least it is only Tuesday and this is TWC...worst forecasting service.  So there is hope.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2006)

My attendance depends on the weather on Sunday.  I'm bringing the family and cause of gas prices only bringing up 1 car.  They won't go if its raining,  but..... on.Sat a few SR friends are making the ride over to ski as well.  Let me know if you want to join us for runs on Sat.
With a  2005 2006 season pass from another resort lift tickets are $20.  Looks like Sat will be a nice fairly cool day for this time of year.  Terry I sent you a pm... Whats up?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm gonna have to get back to you, Bob.  Watching the weather.


----------



## Terry (Apr 20, 2006)

I am going to go on sat and then spend sunday on my honey-do list. Looks like sat will be the better of the two for weather!  Maybe a tailgate party/bbq? I plan to come prepared.:beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2006)

Sunday would be the day for me seeing that I have limited $$$ right now and three free tix to BW that have to be used


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2006)

Terry....I left you a voice mail, but seems you posted here what is up.  I would say try to meet at bottom of the main lift at 9 am if not then try 10am.  I'll be skiing the upper lift most runs, but will do a top to bottom every now and then to see whom may be around.
Thaller1 and Whaller1 will be in attendance.  That is Sat..

IF its not puring I'll buzz up Sunday for a bit.  Family is up in the air.  Bad weather no chance for them. 

 Terry we were thinking maybe wine/beer cheese and cracker thing and hanging on the deck.  I did not have the motivation to cook out, but I could be swayed.  Keep me posted.

If you guys want to go out of your way for a bit, you could come down to my place for a bit of Apres ski at the Waterfall.  Anyone else up for Sat or Sunday?


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry Folks looks like I'm bagging it for Sunday (combo of weather and my pregnant wife no longer skiing).  I will be at K on Saturday if anyone wants to meet me there.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2006)

Enjoy K.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2006)

Just checked www.accu-weather.com  Sunny till mid afternoon on Sat chance of showers later afternoon. Then some sun  in the am showers and rain in the afternoon on Sunday.  Maybe Sunday am will work also know.  Best forecats I have seen yet.  Getting down into the low 20's tonight so the snow will set up for grooming.  lets go while we are young.


----------



## Terry (Apr 21, 2006)

I plan on being there by 8 or so. I will bring a cooler with cold budwieser( I know- it's skunkpiss, but it is what I drink) and some munchies.:beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 21, 2006)

Have fun guys.  I wish I could be there.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2006)

Terry I'll be there close to 8am without budweiser.:smash:   Can't wait looks like a good day.  The cold temps tonight mean perfect corn snow tomorrow. :beer:    Bring a lawn chair.  If I don't see you earlier.... I'll check outside the base lodge by the bottom lift around 9am:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Just checked www.accu-weather.com  Sunny till mid afternoon on Sat chance of showers later afternoon. Then some sun  in the am showers and rain in the afternoon on Sunday.  Maybe Sunday am will work also know.  Best forecats I have seen yet.  Getting down into the low 20's tonight so the snow will set up for grooming.  lets go while we are young.



That's a better forecast than the ones I've seen:

http://www.fairbanksmuseum.org/eye_detailed.cfm
http://www.fairbanksmuseum.org/eye_recreational.cfm
http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/skinh/index.html
http://www.wcax.com/Global/category.asp?C=18196&nav=menu183_3
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USNH0024?from=search_10day


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2006)

I keep looking till I find one that I like.


----------

